# JT McNamara



## Clodagh (26 July 2016)

RIP. So very sad, his poor family and young children.


----------



## Sheep (26 July 2016)

Very sad news. Wishing strength to his family as they come to terms with their loss.


----------



## Fiona (26 July 2016)

Truly dreadful news 

As rp said this morning - best amateur rider of his generation. 

Fiona


----------



## minesadouble (26 July 2016)

Just seen this on RP - terribly sad RIP JT.


----------



## Lanky Loll (26 July 2016)

Very sad news, just thankful (if that can be said) that it was a peaceful passing :'(


----------



## MyBoyChe (26 July 2016)

I remember watching an interview with JT showing him at home and running operations from his chair.  A very inspiring man and a great jockey.  So sad that he has paid the ultimate price for his passion.  My thoughts are with his family.


----------



## Spilletta (26 July 2016)

So very sorry to hear about JT, extremely sad news. Thoughts are with his family and friends. RIP JT.


----------



## PorkChop (26 July 2016)

So sad to hear this today, RIP JT.


----------



## KautoStar1 (26 July 2016)

RIP JT.  Hopefully at peace and pain free now.   I bet he's up on a horse already and jumping those banks and hedges. Ride free JT.  Xx


----------



## Dunlin (26 July 2016)

Awfully sad, no age at all. Really feel for his wife and 3 children but I am sure the racing world will give them fantastic support and memories of how wonderful he was, AP McCoys tribute was very touching.


----------



## Fools Motto (26 July 2016)

Very sad news. RIP JT, a true great.


----------



## Mariposa (26 July 2016)

Such very sad news to wake up to. My thoughts are with his family and friends, such a well liked and respected jockey. RIP JT, rest easy. x


----------



## scotlass (26 July 2016)

Really saddened to see the news this morning.  My thoughts are firstly with his wife and young children, and to his extended family .. but also to his racing colleagues, whose tributes clearly illustrate the respect he had.   RIP JT


----------



## Haniki (28 July 2016)

Very sad news.
RIP JT.


----------

